

Where do you get your icons? - matmann2001

What's your favorite icon set to use for your own applications?
======
bragen
<http://www.iconfinder.com> is a good place to start.

------
tehguy
<http://openiconlibrary.sourceforge.net/>

<http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Crystal_Clear>

These are my 2 main sources

------
wladimir
I like to draw them myself using inkscape, but when I feel lazy I generally
use findicons.com to find nice-looking and appropriately licensed icons.

------
neuromancer2600
I still believe famfamfam (<http://www.famfamfam.com>) is pretty good.

------
tfitzgerald
Fatcow: <http://www.fatcow.com/free-icons>

------
matmann2001
Wow, famfamfam and fatcow are really nice sets!

